# 

## serg1975

,   ,  ,   ,      (  ).        .

----------


## sharasha

,   !
  !  ,    .?
,   .   ?
  !

----------

> !

  " "      .    ,    ,     ,   ,    ...

----------


## sharasha

**, ...   !    - .
.. ....  .     ,      .  ,    .      .    800     80    .     .
,    ,     ?

----------

800   -   . Sierra 595U (   )    (    )  450,      -   .
       CDMA-,     16 /.         ,    . 
  -   ,      ,  /,  //...

----------


## lubny

> ,   ,  ,   ,      (  ).        .

  : http://www.poltavaforum.com/intellec...la-canopy.html
   .

----------


## Vint

> ,   ,  ,   ,      (  ).        .

    *  -        !*

----------


## Waldemar

...      ,     , ,      ...    60  - 256/          120 ,      3G,    3,1 /..

----------


## actrise

,     !!!!!!!!!!

----------

-   .  2+   +      (),     50 .    .              .

----------


## voyin

,   Giraffe (WIMAX, Canopy) . (099) 228 338 0, http://vk.com/giraffe_poltava   

> ,   !
>   !  ,    .?
> ,   .   ?
>   !

  ,   Giraffe (WIMAX, Canopy) . (099) 228 338 0, http://vk.com/giraffe_poltava

----------


## dp2000

> ,   ,  ,   ,      (  ).        .

       ,      ,    -    pre-WiMAX
   ,   .
    .
2 / - 150 
3 / - 200 
4 / - 250 
5 / - 300

----------


## 1

Giraffe.     http://vk.com/giraffe_poltava.           .  , -  .         .   .     140    !

----------


## ameray

,  /: I-NET UNTC 
    (, . )?

----------

wifi

----------


## Sky

**,      ?

----------

1/2/3  http://www.intertelecom.ua/ru/home_internet_wifi

----------


## 23q

..

----------

.   "",  "" wifi.
10       ,        (         ),    .      .
      ,   5    .

----------


## alexx76

I-NET 5      ..

----------


## Che

,       http://peoplenet.ua/tariffs/internet/bezlimit_l_time/ ,   15000  .
    , "  3g " ) ,     120 ,    .
    ,   ... Huawei,    :)
       50 .        . 
         PCMCIA ... 
       + ...       ...

----------

